# [Risolto] Durante aggiornamento errore compile

## wiklex

Salve, come da oggetto...

l'aggiornamento non è riuscito ad emergere tutti i pacchetti, mi si blocca alla compilazione di gnome-control-center-2.26.0, come errore mi dà semplicemente "compile failure".

Che è successo? (Ho aggiornato l'USE aggiungendo autoipd, perchè inizialmente l'update dava errore dicendo che avahi aveva bisogno di questa flag USE).

Aiutatemi per piacere...Last edited by wiklex on Thu Oct 29, 2009 11:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MajinJoko

Beh, per prima cosa tu aiuta chi ti vuole aiutare postando la parte finale dell'emerge. Non solo la notifica dell'errore, prendi qualche riga sopra (in numero sufficiente per capire cosa possa accadere).

Così è davvero troppo poco.

----------

## djinnZ

Non mi ricordo quale altro pacchetto mi terminava con lo stesso errore, credo che vuol dire che il compilatore per mono non funziona per qualche problema di permessi.

----------

## wiklex

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Beh, per prima cosa tu aiuta chi ti vuole aiutare postando la parte finale dell'emerge. Non solo la notifica dell'errore, prendi qualche riga sopra (in numero sufficiente per capire cosa possa accadere).
> 
> Così è davvero troppo poco.

 

Scusate se non l'ho fatto, prima ero di fretta e speravo in un errore comune e magari banale...   :Sad: 

Ecco il mio errore per intero:

```

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libogg.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libogg.la'

make[2]: *** [gnome-typing-monitor] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0/work/gnome-control-center-2.26.0/typing-break'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0/work/gnome-control-center-2.26.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2969:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2333:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0:

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2969:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2333:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Praticamente mi dice che manca la libreria /usr/lib/libogg.la ... dove la trovo? (libtool è installato...)

----------

## ago

```
emerge gentoolkit && revdep-rebuild && emerge -DuNav gnome-base/gnome-control-center
```

 ?

----------

## MajinJoko

```
emerge dev-util/lafilefixer && lafilefixer --justfixit
```

a me così è risolto.

----------

## wiklex

si, ieri subito dopo avervi scritto ho fatto un revdep-rebuild... e mi si è risolto...

Grazie!

----------

## ago

well..metti risolto  :Wink: 

----------

